# Burnt E2e KL1 -- RESTORATION COMPLETED!!!!!



## skillet (Jan 26, 2009)

*RESTORATION COMPLETE!!! SEE POST #84*

*MORE PHOTOS ADDED - POST #36 - I FOUND THE OTHER BATTERY AND THE REST OF THE KL1*

11/29/09 *******PUT BACK INTO DUTY!!! SEE POST 123 --- 11/29/09

Yes, you read correctly.* E2e w/KL1 FIRE!!!*

But *NOT* exploding batteries...

Let me see if I can tell the whole story...

Two days before Christmas, my youngest teenage son comes in and tells me he has lost his flashlight. The light he has lost, is the E2e w/KL1 head I had given him for Christmas the previous year. Two days short of having it a year. Well, he retraced all his steps and searched pretty hard for it even going so far as to riding the lawn mower around looking on the side of the road where he had walked to a friends. We called all the places he had visited that day, you know, all we could do and no luck. Well, I didn't grieve over it or even reprimand him(Don't judge me, you hypocrite. You get attached to the stupid lights as well). It was his light. I gave up my "relationship" with it when I gave it to him on Christmas '06. I thought it might turn up wet and muddy or someone would find a great light they would never be able to get batteries for because the hole at the tailcap was to little or they just wouldn't know what they were..

Fast forward to Saturday night....

My son runs into a cousin of his at Walmart and he tells him he thinks they found his light at my uncles garage where Nathan works from time to time. We go down there tonight after church and out back in a pile of ashes, is what you see before you.. 

So what had happened... Friday my uncle was welding some metal over head for a new lift he had installed and some sparks caught a box on fire. They rushed the box out the back door and just let it burn... The next morning, what should be laying in the gravel but the sad remains you see before you. My son had been there two days before Christmas just to say hello, but had not worked. He had climbed and retrieved something for my uncle, and it would seem that that is when the light was dropped or fell from his pants pocket into a box of junk of other used smaller boxes from around the garage and this was the box set on fire Friday when they were welding.. They just packed it outside, they didn't know anything of value was in it.. 

The ring you see is all that is left of the KL1 head, you can identify the body, tailcap parts and the only battery that was left. We scoured the ashes for any other remains of the head, but found none. I thought for sure there would be more parts but there are not... 

And here it is.. Some of the saddest photos I have ever had the privelege of taking: (And I know how much you flashaholics like pics)

PS: You think Surefire can fix that KL1 head 










































....


































,,,,,


----------



## madi05 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*

wow im glad no one was hurt,, u know he may can get an insurance claim on that 

madi05


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*

WTS/WTT...burnt E2e; Body only...I bet if ya gave that thing a bath and put a new head on it, you could get it to work...great story by the way! I guess that A/C grade aluminum SF uses is worth the extra cash. Good story, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Alliance (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*

Bury it and put in a little headstone for it.

Still, was the box cardboard? Not sure why they would just let it burn.


----------



## skillet (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*

It had fell into a box of "junk" sitting around the garage when he retrieved something for my uncle the day he was down there before Christmas.. He wasn't there over thirty minutes.. He looked around where he had sat... It was just one of those things.. You would have never looked for it there in that box in the floor for a hundred years...

He misses his light and was so excited when his cousin told him they had found it.. He thought he would have a great story for Surefire... If had it had only come on... 

Gordon


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*

Wow.... thats all I can really say is wow, any ideas what the hunk of molten something that was stuck to the bottom of the light was?
My guess would be that that is the TIR and the elecronic components all melted together and solidified but thats just a guess


----------



## 276 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*

OUCH!! Send surefire an email with the pics see what they say. I think it was youfoundnemo who purposely threw his surefire in the air and they replaced it.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*

Well, they don't call 'em *SureFire* for nothin' !



_


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*



276 said:


> ... youfoundnemo who purposely threw his surefire in the air and they replaced it.



What? Did it never come down? What happened here?
Call surefire and tell them the story and they will doubtless want you to send it to them for repair-replacement. You'll get a whole new light.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*



276 said:


> OUCH!! Send surefire an email with the pics see what they say. I think it was youfoundnemo who purposely threw his surefire in the air and they replaced it.


It was his step brother that did that (throwing it in the air).


----------



## Jackal112203 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*

Those pics hurt!:mecry: Thanks for sharing, so if the body survived (somewhat) where is the KL1 head? Isn't that made of Al as well?


----------



## Crenshaw (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*

thats worth sending in to surefire....

"the few things that can actually destroy a surefire...."

Crenshaw


----------



## 276 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*



Black Rose said:


> It was his step brother that did that (throwing it in the air).




Thx couldn't find the thread on it, thanks for clearing it up for me.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*



carbine15 said:


> What? Did it never come down?





where was I.. oh yes, sorry to hear about the untimely demise of that light. :candle:


----------



## donn_ (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*

Looks like the clip is the strongest part of the light.


----------



## Flea Bag (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*

Thanks for the pictures! Amazing the head just melted. I would have thought only the electronics/battery/lens would. oo:

I must say that the way the head is gone and yet the rest of the body looks quite in shape is quite unusual. Could it be that the CR123 in the light overheated from the fire and exploded? Then perhaps the build-up of pressure made the head pop and fly off to some unknown place? ... Or maybe a combination of the head melting and then flying off...


----------



## 1996alnl (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*

Wow,i don't know what kind of aluminum SF uses on their bodies.
Judging from the looks of the cap and the head area there was an explosion (gas venting) of some sort from the batteries but i find it amazing the body and tailcap didn't melt.
I would of thought the only thing left would be the steel clip.


----------



## mdocod (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*

the batteries may have exploded from the heat and sent the head into the stratosphere. 

Eric


----------



## skillet (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*

I hadn't thought about the missing battery exploding and sending the head flying... I'll look this afternoon for some more pieces...


----------



## jonesy (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*

That'll buff right out.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! MUST SEE THIS*

Its in flashlight heaven now. 


Send it to SF and get yourself a nice new light.This time keep it for your self!


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! MUST SEE THIS*

amazing how the body took such abuse! I would really like to see what SF has to say about this, would you be sending those pics to SF?? Please update here if you do.


----------



## RobertM (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! MUST SEE THIS*



> THE SUREFIRE NO-HASSLE GUARANTEE
> 
> Lamps will burn out and batteries will be used up.
> Everything else is covered by our no-hassle guarantee:
> *If it breaks*, we fix it.



I'd say it's broken! :laughing:

Those are some pretty sad photos for us flashaholics to look at. 

-Robert


----------



## mudman cj (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*



jonesy said:


> That'll buff right out.


----------



## jufam44 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! MUST SEE THIS*

Wow...That's one for the customer care team. Who knows, they might send you a new one.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! MUST SEE THIS*

Now that's heavy-duty.


----------



## RGB_LED (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*



Burgess said:


> Well, they don't call 'em *SureFire* for nothin' !
> 
> 
> _


 I feel your son's pain and I now treasure my E2e / KL1 even more... hmm... maybe I'll fire her up tonight.

Btw, glad to hear that this wasn't one of those battery exploding stories and that no one was hurt in this mishap.

I guess the two questions now are: 1. How did your son store this in his pocket? Just in his pocket using the clip? Just a thought.. it may be worthwhile getting a holster next time... and 2. What new flashlight will you be getting your son to replace his E2e?


----------



## Raytech (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! MUST SEE THIS*

As a few mentioned before, it looks like the first cell exploded in the fire and sent the parts of the head flying. As for the body, it will hold up for some time in fire because of the batteries. The batteries would help to absorb the heat (not a good thing). Sort of like if you wrap a dollar bill or piece of paper around a battery and try to light the bill with a match. you would have a hard time getting it to catch because the mass of the battery absorbs the heat away from the paper.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*



jonesy said:


> That'll buff right out.



Actually that's not a bad idea - it looks to me like the threads are still in great shape, and the tube itself is still straight/isn't deformed on the interior, so why not hack off that lumpy melted bit on the side, hone the inside of the battery tube smooth again, put on a new head and switch assembly, and reuse it? Who wouldn't want to carry the most battle-scarred Surefire on the planet, talk about a conversation piece when people see this thing actually light up...


----------



## Illum (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! MUST SEE THIS*

clip looks fine to me ....judging from the temperature it must have reached being together with molten metal from welding I'd say surefire did a really good job on the engineering

that might be the worst abuse to a surefire the forum has actually recognized, the next down in line is the john deer trimmed L1[?]


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*



StarHalo said:


> Actually that's not a bad idea - it looks to me like the threads are still in great shape, and the tube itself is still straight/isn't deformed on the interior, so why not hack off that lumpy melted bit on the side, hone the inside of the battery tube smooth again, put on a new head and switch assembly, and reuse it? Who wouldn't want to carry the most battle-scarred Surefire on the planet, talk about a conversation piece when people see this thing actually light up...


 
That’s what I was thinking from the beginning:twothumbs, you can always sell it to me, I’ll fix it up.



> that might be the worst abuse to a surefire the forum has actually recognized, the next down in line is the john deer trimmed L1


 
That thing was pretty messed up to, except that one still worked.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! MUST SEE THIS*

So thats why he wanted to borrow my light (Gordons son) Im pretty sure that SF would replace it.... they did with my 6P (I did tell you about that incident didnt I?) and the 6P was obviously abused where as this was unintentional and a little bit heart breaking 

PS his son used to carry it clipped in his right front pocket...now how ever he (and 5 other ppl) carry it in a wooden box


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! MUST SEE THIS*

Is this a sale thread? :thinking: Anybody take it yet?


----------



## edc3 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! MUST SEE THIS*

That's tragic! My condolences. :mecry:


----------



## divine (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! MUST SEE THIS*

I'd really like to see how that body looks with a little cleaner and a brush. I bet it's still in pretty good condition. Maybe surefire could send a new head, tailcap, a clip, the plastic thing that goes behind the clip, and a couple of orings.


----------



## skillet (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! MUST SEE THIS*

Ok folks.. I went back tonight and looked a little harder and 
low and behold, but what should appear, 
But more burnt remains, and lense no longer clear..

More photos..


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! MUST SEE THIS*

I would recommend Surefire to adopt the same warranty policy as Pelican in its infinite wisdom has and exclude damage from volcanoes, tornadoes and children under 15.
:nana:

Impressive pictures!


----------



## Stage Tech (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

CSI-style Recovered Parts !
I would test continuity on the head and try to get it to light up !
Of couse the led must have melted , but who knows ?
Anybody knows what does it take for Surefire AL to melt ? whats is the melting temp ?
I have my E1L old model , that a Komatsu 4 Ton Fork lift ran over in the concrete , the clip was bent and at the end of the tailcap has a minor dent , besides scratches , but works just as day one .
What is this John Deere (got the name right ?) surefire abuse ya'll talking about ?
I'd love to see pics and videos from torture to Surefire and Pelican cases , just because I know what mine has been trough and still works.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

The body should be able to stand up to a cardboard box fire, but the batteries won't. That would explain why the head was missing.


----------



## Illum (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

hmm...looks like the PCBs gone, but wire traces going to the LED are still visible. the heatsink must've really been doing its job.

optics melting/vaporizing creates a high internal pressure, much like the battery...which would explain why the window blew out...either that or the window is lexan, not pyrex

I still found it kinda odd that the bottom half of the head isn't screwed to the top...more like it was glued together... or held together with the PCB. It would seem like the design compromised a weak spot on the bezel


----------



## skillet (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

Here's the "infamous" John Deere vs. Surefire thread...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/164391

PS

The lense is still in place.. The head was about 6 or 7 feet from the fire sight.. I assume when the battery closet to the head vented, POWWWEY..


----------



## Stage Tech (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

Oh...I get it now...I tought the name was too familiar with the tractor company...
Wow !
In Surefire We Trust.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

R.I.P.


Rest In Pieces




_


----------



## 65535 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

I don't want to be the atagonist here, but it really does take a lot to break a flashlight. 

For an LED based light it is incredibly hard to damage an LED especially to damage the die and bondwires that are the heart and arteries. The electronics are a bit more fragile, but any body or tailcap can be shredded and burned but as long as it still connects from the butt to the head power will flow.

I think it's amazing to see how much damage people can do to lights, but it's not that surprising that they light up.


----------



## Az_Tibor (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*



Illum_the_nation said:


> I still found it kinda odd that the bottom half of the head isn't screwed to the top...more like it was glued together... or held together with the PCB. It would seem like the design compromised a weak spot on the bezel


The bottom half of the head isn't screwed to the top half of the head - the bottom half and top half both have female threads, and there is the middle heatsink piece that has male threads on both ends. In these pictures, I see the lower half of the head split in two pieces. (_It appears to have failed at the point where the female threading for the heatsink and the female threading for the body meet. I'd need to do some disassembly to check one of my lights, but I think I recall that the heatsink threads have a larger diameter, creating a small ledge that holds the battery-positive terminal and plastic retainer_.) You can see it in these two pictures:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v734/askillet/KL1Fire/IMG_2168.jpg
Above, the inner ring with the four notches is the bottom of the heatsink, while the outer ring is the portion of the lower bezel that threads onto the heatsink.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v734/askillet/KL1Fire/IMG_2169.jpg
Above, you can clearly see the line where the upper bezel and lower bezel meet - and as Skillet pointed out, the portion of the head that threads onto the body was still attached to the body. 

You are correct that it is a (comparatively) weak spot in the design, though.


----------



## KIRWILLE (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

I think everybody should take one of their favorite lights and do something crazy with it to see how it holds up




. Then post pictures(kinda like beamshots) so we can check it out. Once a week , untill everybody has done at least one:naughty: You all go first , then I've got this mag solitare that I've want to put a firecracker in for about 20 years, so I'll go last JUST KIDDING OF COURSE:shakehead


----------



## tango44 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

Send it back to Surefire and let's see what they say or do?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

Yea, just put it together as much as you can...send it in with a simple note. "Not working right...please repair, thank you".


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*



Badbeams3 said:


> Yea, just put it together as much as you can...send it in with a simple note. "Not working right...please repair, thank you".



send them a link to this thread. I'm sure if they have any questions they can check it out here. Not working indeed.


----------



## Lightguru1 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*



Badbeams3 said:


> Yea, just put it together as much as you can...send it in with a simple note. "Not working right...please repair, thank you".


 
:green::duh2:


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!!!!!!!! MUST SEE THIS*



donn_ said:


> Looks like the clip is the strongest part of the light.


 
Good point.

You know.... That clip might be salvageable.


----------



## skillet (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

I got a reply from Surefire today.. They appreciated my inquiry and directed me to the new "brighter, longer running" E2L.. 

I would also like to let it be known, that* I did not* contact Surefire with the intent of getting my son's light replaced. I just thought they might get a kick out of the damage. *In no way was it their obligation or responsibility* to replace a light that was damaged/destroyed due to my son's misfortune.

Thanks for everyones comments and the like..

Gordon aka:skillet


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*



skillet said:


> I got a reply from Surefire today.. *They appreciated my inquiry and directed me to the new "brighter, longer running" E2L..*



So what does that mean? While they directed you to the "new...E2L," did SF replace your light or not?


----------



## skillet (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

Surefire is not going to replace the light... I didn't ask or expect them too.. I just thought they might like to see the destruction...


----------



## seale_navy (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

so surefire CS are not going to do anything about the burned and destroyed e2e?

they should u know. If they can replace a broken light drop from a clift.. due to one negligence, then it should be the same analogy as dropping it in the fire accidentally.

the reasoning of coming to a decision of a replacement due to the light failing from the clift.. or the torch damage in a battlefield is all accidental damage because we as user subject the light to that force. we use them in dangerous situation , odd and weird circumstances that os why we buy them in the 1st place so they are build to last.. in my humble opinion the same should be applied to accidental fire because fire is just a force of damage.. accidental is the catalyst to the force, we as human created that catalyst hence the same analogy..

anyway.. if I were in ur position, I would try to get it replaced at least with a e2e, the KL1 head let it be, a loss. at least u get something back an e2e though without the KL1. I am sure they would appreciate ur reasonableness.

though it might seem as "taking advantage" but not to the obvious extent. Surefire warranty may be seem limited and strict but at the end of the day its still at their discretion, if they replace it, its good if not.. nothing can be done..

better to try than not..


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

They won't replace or even warranty any light unless you ask. Beyond that they won't warranty any light unless you bought it from an official dealer and that you are the original owner (by your honor I guess cause they don't check). I asked them to repair a broken light once and got the run-around about buying it from the internets. I called back a few times and finally got someone who would help me. Persistence is key to getting surefire to back up their warranty. Sadly I had less trouble with Princeton Tec and Streamlight than with surefire. Maybe I'm on their poop list?


----------



## seale_navy (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*



carbine15 said:


> They won't replace or even warranty any light unless you ask. Beyond that they won't warranty any light unless you bought it from an official dealer and that you are the original owner (by your honor I guess cause they don't check). I asked them to repair a broken light once and got the run-around about buying it from the internets. I called back a few times and finally got someone who would help me. Persistence is key to getting surefire to back up their warranty. Sadly I had less trouble with Princeton Tec and Streamlight than with surefire. Maybe I'm on their poop list?


 
hey carbine15..

what do u mean by u got the run-around buying it from the internet?

Pelican warranty is the best when it comes to this situation.


----------



## KIRWILLE (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*



skillet said:


> Surefire is not going to replace the light... I didn't ask or expect them too.. I just thought they might like to see the destruction...


I agree with you on not trying to get a new light for free. It's unfortunate that your sons pride and joy got thrown into a fire.... but thats life s--t happens. It made for some interesting pictures and comments. In my opinion trying to get them to replace it is just wrong, everybody here knows that the warranty does not cover dropping your light in a fire. I appreciate the great story and the pictures.


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*



carbine15 said:


> Maybe I'm on their poop list?


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

Very sad indeed! :shakehead

You should post the pics in this THREAD

I think you'd be at the very least, tied for the most beat up light...


----------



## Sigman (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

Well it's basically a "conversation piece" now...I'd go ahead & sent it to them. _*Perhaps they would want to see it for "research" purposes? *_ IF they decided to send a replacement - wellllll, that of course would be their decision.

Pardon me for not reading every detail in the thread, so perhaps it was mentioned...looks to me like the battery exploded from the heat & blew the head right off?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*



Badbeams3 said:


> Yea, just put it together as much as you can...send it in with a simple note. "Not working right...please repair, thank you".


 
I'd try it. Wouldn't expect another light or that one to be repaired actually, but it *would* be funny. Imagine the look on the guys face when he opens it!


----------



## ttate90303 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

Wow is all I can say as I sit here clutching my E2E blocking it's view of its burnt relative. I'm curious if you could put some lego parts on it and bring it back to life. Definitely send the story into Surefire.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*



ttate90303 said:


> I'm curious if you could put some lego parts on it and bring it back to life.


 
All it needs is a new tailcap, body, bezel, lamp, and batteries. The original clip looks fine.


----------



## PCC (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*



Monocrom said:


> All it needs is a new tailcap, body, bezel, lamp, and batteries. The original clip looks fine.


I'm wondering if the body is structurally intact? Would a new head, tailcap, a few O-rings, and batteries restore this light to its former glory? Would batteries even slide into the body? This might be a case where "it'll buff right out". It'll probably cost about the same as buying a new one but the sentimental value would not be lost.


----------



## lingpau (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

Hi Skillet! A few years ago, my son was at Scout camp and when the scouts were away from camp, there was a propane leak and a huge explosion! One of the propane stoves had a leak in the propane line and somehow the propane found a source of ignition. Their entire camp burned up in a huge fireball. An oval area for about 100 yards in all directions was incinerated! Thank God no one was in the camp at the time of the explosion. To make a long story shorter, The scouts lost everything. Their 30 tents, extreme cold weather sleeping bags, extra boots, clothes and even the aluminum mess kits MELTED! My son had a almost brand new expensive Buck knife in his tent which survived about as good as your light. I sent the chared remains to Buck with the story and asked - "Can this be fixed and let me know how much I owe you." Within a week or two, my son received a new Buck knife and a short note saying it was sent compliments of Buck knives! Send it in, what do you have to lose? Just my thoughts! Ken


----------



## RA40 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

Wow...The charred remains of a once happy flashlight.  
If it could be cleaned-up, it would certainly be interesting.


----------



## skillet (Feb 15, 2009)

*Burned E2e Body.. How to restore??*

If you want details on how the body got burned... 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/220646
*----------*

What I'm looking for is advice on trying to clean up the body with as little damage as possible.. I know I could take a wire brush to it.. but that would seem very destructive...

Also, do you'all think the heat would have had an adverse affect on the aluminum?
To the point, it wouldn't be structurally sound..

Anyway.. I'm open to advice from the forum

Thanks
Gordon aka:skillet


----------



## herbicide (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Burned E2e Body.. How to restore??*

Have at it (the body) with a brass wire brush and washing-up liquid to remove most of the surface gunk.

Has the body melted at all, or is that something else (plastic?) that's melted onto it?

The tailcap looks to be structurally OK - the switch guts are obviously toast.

If everything fits back together (and fits other SF bits), maybe you could transplant the guts from another LED head...

It'd be interesting to see it working again, if it's at all possible.


----------



## CdBoy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*

i really can't believe what i see in your post! char-broiled surefire.

now i really appreciate their products.

it is short of bomb-proof!

Surefire rocks!


----------



## emr (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Burned E2e Body.. How to restore??*

A glass bead blaster will clean it up without taking off the base metal. You can take it to a professional blasting company. Then protect with an epoxy primer.


----------



## CdBoy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Burned E2e Body.. How to restore??*

the body probably melted already. i think it will be hard to restore it.

by the way you take good pictures!


----------



## skillet (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Burned E2e Body.. How to restore??*



herbicide said:


> Has the body melted at all, or is that something else (plastic?) that's melted onto it?
> 
> The tailcap looks to be structurally OK - the switch guts are obviously toast.



Yes, the body seems sound.. That is "gunk" melted to it.. Also, I have an older tailcap here that was drug outside of a car for about 7 miles on a lanyard (same boy that had the light burned.. my youngest son) I had not thought about restoring the burned tailcap, but I do have internal piece to do just that..


----------



## herbicide (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Burned E2e Body.. How to restore??*



skillet said:


> Yes, the body seems sound.. That is "gunk" melted to it.. Also, I have an older tailcap here that was drug outside of a car for about 7 miles on a lanyard (same boy that had the light burned.. my youngest son) I had not thought about restoring the burned tailcap, but I do have internal piece to do just that..



The threads look to be in good condition, so I can't see any obstacle (other than de-gunking the inside) to having a working light. D'you think it might have loosened the epoxy in the head at all?


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Burned E2e Body.. How to restore??*

How about oven cleaner? :shrug:


----------



## chmsam (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Burned E2e Body.. How to restore??*

I guess that either you did not want to send it in to have SF deal with it or else they said no thanks. So, if it were mine, I'd see if any of the local auto shops or body shops would bead blast it for you, trying to find the ones with the mildest abrasive beads. Smaller beads will get into the knurling better and probably will do a more thorough job of getting most of the crud off of it. Pretty much any parts that would be damaged by that have already met their trial by fire and lost. It's never going to show anything other than "character" after what it has already been through anyway. After that is done, choose your finish and enjoy your veteran E2e. If you already have enough spares to put it back into shape, go for it. Don't forget to slip the guys in the shop a few extra bucks or a pizza and a 6 pack.

Just like old Timex watches, these'll "take a lickin' and keep on tickin'." A hundred years ago folks would put something like that on their watch chain as a good luck charm and conversation piece.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Burned E2e Body.. How to restore??*

It would be a great story if you actually managed to get it into working order again, but I think you'll need quite a few new parts...

I'm wondering whether this thread should be consolidated with the first one, and I think in due course that may need to happen. We'll leave them separate for now though, and it might be an idea to re-post a selection of the fire damage photos here, just so people can remind themselves what a "mission impossible" project this is.

_Edit: Threads now merged._


----------



## divine (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Burned E2e Body.. How to restore??*

One issue would be that the battery tube might be bent/warped.

I would probably work at cleaning the inside out first. (With a test tube brush.)







If it were me, I would try a plastic brush to preserve anodizing if at all possible. Start with water or soap and water, then go into harsher cleaners, windex, then bathroom cleaner.


----------



## Illum (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e KL1 -> FIRE!! ** I FOUND THE HEAD!! **MUST SEE THIS*



Badbeams3 said:


> Yea, just put it together as much as you can...send it in with a simple note. "Not working right...please repair, thank you".


    :ironic: :tsk:

now that PKs back in the forum grounds, I wonder what he would say about this


----------



## dudemar (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Burned E2e Body.. How to restore??*

I'm going to agree with the bead blasting. I'm not sure if anyone here on CPF offers anodizing as a service, but if so you're in luck.


----------



## ja10 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Burned E2e Body.. How to restore??*

I would guess that taking it somewhere to get bead blasted would be more expensive than buying a used body at the market place.

You could try Muriatic Acid (you can get a big jug for $5 at Lowes - it's just diluted HCL). I don't know what concentration would be right for your application, but I've used it to burn galvanizing off of metal before welding. It leaves a nice clean surface without harming the metal (at least with the mild steel I use).

If you do go this route, wear gloves, do it outside, and stand clear. One whiff of that stuff and it'll make you cough for the rest of the night.


----------



## skillet (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Burned E2e Body.. How to restore??*

Thank you everyone for you suggestions... I'm gonna ask one of the mods to merge this thread with the one about what happened to the light... 

The reason for this...

Tonight I started cleaning it up with a brass brush wheel and a Dremel tool and it looks GREAT!!! The light will be the envy of the forum if I can take a good picture of the color... It's a bronzy, gold looking thing...

The KL1 is toast.. It did not separate at a seem.. It cracked open in a perfect circle near the threaded end. The only salvageable part would be the lense bezel and possible the emitter heatsink...

I'll get some pics up tomorrow if I can get the time..


----------



## DM51 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Burned E2e Body.. How to restore??*



skillet said:


> I'm gonna ask one of the mods to merge this thread with the one about what happened to the light...


Threads now merged. Looking forward to seeing how this goes!


----------



## skillet (Feb 17, 2009)

*Burnt E2e & KL1.. Body and T/C Restored!!!!!*

Alrighty....

Well, I thought I would just buy a used tailcap and body.. But that didn't seem right.. So I dug up the "remains" and thought I would just see what could be done with it..

Upon closer inspection, the KL1 is not salvagable in its entirety.. The lens end of the bezel and probably the heatsink could be resurrected but not tonight..

































So, next comes the work on the light which I started last night with my dremel to a couple of Brass brush attachments.. 

What you gonna be envious of is the Brassy Bronze color.. Everybody will be burning their favorite lights.. I can just see it now..

From there is was just some patience.. Finished up this evening, washed everything down, new O-rings, lubed threads, stole the guts out of "my" tailcap, couple o' batteries and a KX2 head...

I still need the keeper for the pocket clip another Kxx head and my some will back in business..

THANKS YOU FOR YOUR SUGGESTIONS, PM's, and the like...

Here's one photo from the 1st post just so you can keep it in you mind...


----------



## buickid (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Burnt E2e & KL1.. Body and T/C Restored!!!!!*

Wow, that cleaned up really nice! Nice work!


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW! You're right, I am envious of the way that light turned out! 

Too bad the head doesn't match...maybe you could take the guts out and burn it up too, then reinstall everything so it matches!


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 17, 2009)

So the HA is probably loaded up with brass now. If you give it a wash, I think it'll go back to clean HA


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 17, 2009)

:bow:  :bow:


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 17, 2009)

I wouldn't want it to go back to original color...I have my doubts whether it would anyway.

That's a real conversation piece as it sits.


----------



## skillet (Feb 17, 2009)

GarageBoy said:


> So the HA is probably loaded up with brass now. If you give it a wash, I think it'll go back to clean HA



Yeah, cleaning with the brass brushes helped with the brassy look, but the heat of the fire has permanently discolored the HA..
I cleaned it with chlorinated solvent a couple of times then the final once over with the brass brushes and then scrubbed it with mild
detergent and an old tooth brush to remove any particles and left over "dust" ....

I also have to wonder if the heat has affected the strength of the aluminum.. Maybe degraded it somewhat...


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Feb 17, 2009)

You need to resend the new pictures and the story about how it was restored.

They *have* to put the story on their webpage "True Stories" (?) and with the money get that KX2 head.


PK, are you reading this? someone send him a link.

Bill


----------



## Monkiee (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow that looks great. I might have to burn my lights now >.>


----------



## Illum (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll see if I can sneak an E2e into the campus autoclave....

I'm sure If I wrap it in clay they'll let me:nana:


----------



## dudemar (Feb 17, 2009)

You did a fantastic job!:thumbsup: I'm jealous!


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 17, 2009)

Wonder if you'd get the same effect using a propane torch? I would try it on one of my Fenix lights, but I'm chicken!


----------



## csshih (Feb 17, 2009)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I'll see if I can sneak an E2e into the campus autoclave....
> 
> I'm sure If I wrap it in clay they'll let me:nana:



that would be an awesome experiment.. but something would probably explode from the built up heat. :thinking:

don't break the sf! give it to me


----------



## gsxrac (Feb 18, 2009)

That is one good looking light! What does your son think of the process? Someone needs to donate some type of lanyard to avoid any future occurrences:nana:!


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 18, 2009)

csshih said:


> that would be an awesome experiment.. but something would probably explode from the built up heat. :thinking:
> 
> don't break the sf! give it to me



I'm thinking, remove everything that would be easily destroyed by high temps...the window, o-rings, electronics, switch and button, etc. It would be impossible to build up pressure without all that stuff.

Who's going to try it first?


----------



## RGB_LED (Feb 18, 2009)

That is sweet! I can't believe that is the same light... I actually prefer the look of the light with all the charring over the replacement head...


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 18, 2009)

Told you it'd be an awesome conversation starter :thumbsup:

It could be the start of a new trend, just as people buy jeans that are pre-worn..

"Surefire E2e, available now in Black, Satin Gray, and Inferno Scarred.."


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm quite shocked that that E2e was able to be revived. Rather impressive.(Great job restoring it,by the way.)


----------



## herbicide (Feb 18, 2009)

I didn't expect it to clean up _that_ well...

Another thumbs-up for Surefire - and your Dremmel skills.
:twothumbs


----------



## cue003 (Feb 18, 2009)

Are those special pieces you used on the dremel? Brass brushes? Not sure I have seen those before.... might be good to have as part of my dremel setup... 

Thanks.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 18, 2009)

That is amazing - I would never have believed you would be able to resuscitate it. Excellent work!

You must send this story & pics to Surefire - I'm sure they would be interested to hear about it.

Maybe this will be the start of a market for "distressed" lights - in the same way that some people buy jeans with holes etc already in them...


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 18, 2009)

I've always thought SureFires look better after some wear and tear, but that's something else! Very interesting colour it has turned out, too.

Shame that the KL1 couldn't be salvaged, but that's understandable. 

Thanks for sharing the pictures with us 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## divine (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice work.  I'm surprised how much of the anodizing is still there. It is still in good condition.


----------



## chmsam (Feb 18, 2009)

Much more of a Phoenix than a Frankenlight. Very nice work.


----------



## PCC (Feb 18, 2009)

cue003 said:


> Are those special pieces you used on the dremel? Brass brushes? Not sure I have seen those before.... might be good to have as part of my dremel setup...
> 
> Thanks.


Dremel makes those and they're available where you buy Dremel and accessories for it.

Great looking light. Could the head be revived by pulling the guts out of a different head and substituted the parts into this one or is it too far gone for that?


----------



## greenLED (Feb 18, 2009)

Gordon, that's amazing!
+1 on sending the story and pics to SF; it's the kind of stuff they like to hear about their lights.

Too bad the original KL1 wasn't salvageable. However, I'm sure one of the resident modders/machinists could make you a new bottom bezel part, and you'd be in business again (OK, after some gut-replacing, but at least the "shell" would be all original and charred & resurrected.

I'm amazed to see the optic survived (mostly). That's some tough material! (whatever it is).


----------



## tebore (Feb 18, 2009)

skillet said:


> I cleaned it with chlorinated solvent a couple of times



Is that what we're calling brake cleaner nowadays? 

I'm surprised the optic survived and the threads on the tail cap are still good. 
She's lookin' good. :twothumbs


----------



## Black Rose (Feb 18, 2009)

That is one amazing restoration.

I never expected that light to be cleaned up, let alone usable again.

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## skillet (Feb 18, 2009)

Can anyone council me on how the lens comes out of the bezel.. I thought when I got some time in a few days I might try to buff the lens and see if will clear up and also clean up the bezel end as well.. 

That will just leave the bottom half to "replace" as GreenLED suggested...

Thanks in advance!!!
Gordon


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it would be the same as taking the head head off...by boiling them for about 5 minutes to break up the adhesive...that's assuming the galss didn't melt and "deform".

FS...E2L-BT

Great story...Love to see the persaverance of fellow flashaholics...I would never let one of my lights "die"...if it got ran over and crushed, I'd bend it back, and duct tape it up!!! Great story!


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 18, 2009)

The heat plus slow cooling has probably weakened the aluminum. Should still be okay, it's nice and thick


----------



## bigfoot (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, that is a complete transformation! Awesome job!!


----------



## greenLED (Feb 19, 2009)

skillet said:


> Can anyone council me on how the lens comes out of the bezel.. I thought when I got some time in a few days I might try to buff the lens and see if will clear up and also clean up the bezel end as well..
> 
> That will just leave the bottom half to "replace" as GreenLED suggested...
> 
> ...


Gordon, once you get the optic out (sorry, no real suggestion as to how to accomplish that, other than what GB said), may I suggest you use Flitz polishing compound to buff out any imperfections? It works great on optics. You can use toothpaste too, BTW.

Good luck!


----------



## divine (Feb 20, 2009)

skillet said:


> Can anyone council me on how the lens comes out of the bezel.. I thought when I got some time in a few days I might try to buff the lens and see if will clear up and also clean up the bezel end as well..
> 
> That will just leave the bottom half to "replace" as GreenLED suggested...
> 
> ...


I don't expect the optic to be useable... it is plastic and most everything else that was plastic on that light is charred, only thing would be "when" the head came off... The battery might have exploded earlier and sent the head away before it got damaged from basking in the heat.

Take two strap wrenches in opposite directions and use some elbow grease. It is threaded together where the seam is about half way down the head.

This thread shows a surefire head opened... to give you an idea. It's not the same as your head, I think your head only has one seam, and a screw out retaining ring holding the optic in from the inside.


----------



## skillet (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, the lens and Bezel are in tact and very usable... The inside assembly that contained the optic and the LED... not so much

The optic melted and is turned to concrete.. it even ran out of the hole where the wires were connected to the circuit board... I've tried boiling and heat with less than successful results.. I guess I could just torch it again and melt the optic out.. Haven't decided.. but anyway..

Oh, by the by.. *I need that little plastic piece that helps retain the clip*.. Who can help me out..

I'm gonna try to contact Surefire true stories this week with the details of this light's resurrection...

Thanks everybody..
Gordon aka:skillet


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a feeling your going to win for best story this month. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluepilgrim (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice resoration. 

It's late in the thread for this bit of information, but for future reference, nitric acid does not attack aluminum hardly at all. I once used some concentrated nitric to eat out a busted tap in a piece of costly machined aluminum. It took a few days, but worked fine with a barely noticeable effect on the aluminum's surface finish.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 22, 2009)

do link us once surefire puts this story up...

Crenshaw


----------



## skillet (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok, folks..

I got the story off to Surefire today.. I'm a terrible writer and probably didn't do the tale justice..

I sent in two.. One in regard to this thread and another about a M6 getting my children and I home safely on a cold, wet, foggy night when the alternator went out on the car..

Gordon

I'll keep you'all updated...
Thanks!!


----------



## skillet (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, it's been about a year since this scenario unfolded and my son's light has bee stored away waiting......

Thanks to silentstorm16, were gonna put this soldier back into duty and I thought you'all might like a few pictures of "his" new lease on life..


----------



## Roger Sully (Nov 29, 2009)

:rock: I can't believe that this thing came back to life ! Nice Job.

What ever happened with Surefire? Did they print the story or offer to replace or anything?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice!

E2E body and tailcap w/ E2DL head. :twothumbs


----------



## Illum (Nov 29, 2009)

Suddenly it just became clear to me how wine lights are made
PK probably made the same mistake but turned out to be a color he found profitable to sell


----------



## DM51 (Nov 30, 2009)

Very good to see this thread again - one of the all-time great CPF rescue jobs.


----------



## skillet (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah.. I even relinquished use back to my son (the original user).. I just told him he owed me for a E2DL head...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 30, 2009)

What a great resurrection!

Now it can start a new life!


----------



## greenLED (Nov 30, 2009)

skillet said:


> Yeah.. I even relinquished use back to my son (the original user).. I just told him he owed me for a E2DL head...


I thought you had paid somebody to machine you a bottom section of the burnt head and rebuilt it with a new circuit, optics, and LED.


----------



## skillet (Nov 30, 2009)

I had run a few things around.. but nothing ever developed that we followed through.. So.. we just waited, let him use a 6P.. really we had forgotten about it for a while.. Stored safely in the parts bins.. Then a great deal came up on a used head.. I had already bought the E2DL head to use on a single cell body... but I wasn't happy with it.. so my son gets the head and here we go.... I told him this morning on the way to school it had been about a year since it went missing and then we found it.. He packed it today for the first time.. Fits the pocket a little better than the 6P.. Mom had been complaining about the damage it was causing his jeans.. but come on... that's just acceptable collateral damage in the life a flashaholic...


----------



## KevinL (Oct 8, 2010)

Just incredible. The phoenix rises from the ashes like you wouldn't believe. 

I would pack him off with a cheap Fenix and keep that SF for myself if I were you  

Stumbled across your thread while searching for KL3 disassembly instructions. This is probably not quite the disassembly I will be trying though!


----------



## Cascade Range (Oct 8, 2010)

Great thread, really enjoyed the job you did on it. I'm sure it will stay in the family for years to come and make a fine story to tell others on those stormy evenings when the power goes out and all are huddled around "the light."


----------



## nick-nack (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing job at restoring!

Knowing me I would of just been very upset and thrown it out as a lost cause.


----------



## Xacto (Oct 10, 2010)

Many have told you already what a great job you did with the light. I second that.

Let me tell you something else.... you are a great dad! 
Giving your son such a fine light, not reprimanding him for loosing it, loaning him a 6P, resurrecting this light and giving it back to him - tell him he should feel lucky for having such a great, flashaholic dad!


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ampdude (Oct 10, 2010)

That is so cool that you were able to restore it so well. I have a few lights with character, but not that much character!


----------



## red_hackle (Oct 10, 2010)

What a great thread/project/story... makes me want to toss one of my own lights into a fire!


----------



## daf3m (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice work there..!And of course a huge bravo..!Your son is very lucky to own this flashlight..!


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 10, 2010)

red_hackle said:


> What a great thread/project/story... makes me want to toss one of my own lights into a fire!



Do it...Do it...DO IT!!! Then post pics! :devil:


----------



## KevinL (Oct 10, 2010)

red_hackle said:


> What a great thread/project/story... makes me want to toss one of my own lights into a fire!



Remove the innards first!


----------



## skillet (Jan 26, 2013)

We are still using this body.. I did have to send the E2DL head in for repair(replacement as it turned out).. 
Just got that back and sent it off to M I K to take some bite out of those teeth.. They were some of the sharpest I had encountered to date.. 
I will post some updated pics when it comes back!!


----------



## Tana (Feb 1, 2013)

This is an awesome restoration of a great product...

Majority of people would get on SF CS to get a replacement (I know I would, if it's possible) but you made a right choice... I wonder what price this unique A10866 E2E host would make on MP...


----------



## Xacto (Feb 1, 2013)

With most 6P versions covered in my collection (read: what's available over here for acceptable prices), I started to shift my attention to the E-series lights - been EDCing an E2DL in a Surefire holster for over 6months now, started EDCing a E2E with the 60lumen xenon bulb early this week. 

I totally understand and agree, why people like those lights. 

Thanks for keeping this thread up-to-date.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------

